# finally popped my 1911 cherry



## mattnpierce (Aug 2, 2008)

shot my 1st 1911 last week. a taurus pt1911. WOW! i can only think of one thing that feels better than shooting that weapon, and you can't legally do that in public. bought my 1st 1911 yesterday. springfield model pb9108lp. nothing fancy, but inexpensive enough at only 450 bucks. i have a question. the wood grips have the springfield insignia which reads "SPRINGFIELD ARMORY... SINCE 1794". the insignia on the barrel reads "SPRINGFIELD ARMORY... SINCE 1974". what gives? and can i send my barrel in for a new one?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Springfield Armory was commissioned by George Washington in 1777, and they started building guns (muskets) in 1794. The company went out of business in 1968, and then was re-opened in 1974... when they "resumed" production of the 1911 style pistol...

So both dates are significant to SA... I never noticed, but I don't own an SA 1911.

www.springfield-armory.com

Someone here will see this soon, and check their slides too...

Jeff


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've passed by this thread three times, today. Every time I pass by, the same thought comes into my head.
It's the title of the thread: "_ finally popped my 1911 cherry."
I think that's what my maiden aunt told me, back in 1955.
:smt047_


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I've passed by this thread three times, today. Every time I pass by, the same thought comes into my head.
> It's the title of the thread: "_ finally popped my 1911 cherry."
> I think that's what my maiden aunt told me, back in 1955.
> :smt047_


_

:anim_lol::anim_lol:ROTFLMAO!:anim_lol::anim_lol:_


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

"And now you are a man my son."


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> "And now you are a man my son."


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt033


----------



## f00lish1 (Jul 29, 2008)

mattnpierce said:


> shot my 1st 1911 last week. a taurus pt1911. WOW! i can only think of one thing that feels better than shooting that weapon, and you can't legally do that in public. bought my 1st 1911 yesterday. springfield model pb9108lp. nothing fancy, but inexpensive enough at only 450 bucks. i have a question. the wood grips have the springfield insignia which reads "SPRINGFIELD ARMORY... SINCE 1794". the insignia on the barrel reads "SPRINGFIELD ARMORY... SINCE 1974". what gives? and can i send my barrel in for a new one?


The great thing about Springfield's is the lifetime warranty. So, if there really is a problem with your barrel, you should be able to send it in and they'll either fix it or replace it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Modern design pistols are great but there's something special about a 1911. some people don't get it and that's fine. Those that do know exactly what I mean. I'm glad you enjoyed your 1st time and contrats on your new Springer. I have two and love them One is an older still American Springer. I really don't think that is a big deal but some don't like the Brazilian ones as well. Out of the eight 1911's I still have those two are my favorites and always have been. I carry the older one in the colder months when I can wear my shoulder rig and not cry about the heat:anim_lol:

Got a Taurus too. Pretty nice shooters..Especially for the money:smt023


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Springfield Armory was commissioned by George Washington in 1777, and they started building guns (muskets) in 1794. The company went out of business in 1968, and then was re-opened in 1974... when they "resumed" production of the 1911 style pistol...
> 
> So both dates are significant to SA... I never noticed, but I don't own an SA 1911.
> 
> ...


Actually, Springfield Armory was not a company. It was a US government installation, and it was wholly owned by the US government. When it was finally closed, then some private individuals took over the name and put it on a private company for the first time.


----------

